# No Chang beer 640ml?



## summerforever (Sep 22, 2013)

Does anybody know why I can't find anywhere Chang clasic beer (640ml) anymore? Not even in Big C, Central festival, Tesco? None of 7-11 is selling it anymore, the same with Singha ?


----------



## Tipa (Mar 4, 2012)

Perhaps because you are living in Pattaya  Actually there's 640 ml. sell in Big C and also 7-11 in bkk. Mmm .. I guess it might sell as whole sales package (12 bottles) Have you ever check at that corner?


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Nationwide shortage of beer supplies at all major sellers Big C, Tesco-Lotus and 7/11
Smaller local stores don't seem to have a problem (here at least)
Related to price increase earlier this month - when you do buy you'll find price up 5-7b per bottle
have read but can't find any confirmation, that there is a dispute between producers and purchasers over who pays the tax increase and till resolved breweries not supplying in bulk . . . 
Local Tesco-Lotus (Saturday) had a few bottles of Red Horse ale, 7/11 had 4 cans of Cheers - 'the cupboard was bare'


----------

